# My first wallpaper



## strata8 (Jul 22, 2009)

Took the stock photo myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Download

What do you think? Any comments or critique would be appreciated.

I also need some help - I took some other photos, but (like the photo I used for the wallpaper) a large majority of the colour in the darker grass got greyed out by the camera. If anyone is willing to restore the colours (if it's possible), the 2 other photos are here: http://cid-c1a4c92e3cafc62f.skydrive.live....e.aspx/Pictures


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow that's beautiful! Where did you take the photo?
The coloring is just stunning too!


----------



## strata8 (Jul 22, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Wow that's beautiful! Where did you take the photo?
> The coloring is just stunning too!


Gerringong, NSW, Australia. We've got a family house down there (right on the beach!). These hills actually drop off directly into the ocean as cliffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Most of the NSW South Coast looks similar to this, all the way from the start of Illawarra Escarpment.

I wasn't actually intending to enhance the colour, though I was forced to due to colour loss in the photo (like I said in the first post). I'm actually pretty pleased with how it turned out


----------



## Splych (Jul 22, 2009)

That's cool ^^. Why do the hills in the middle look weird... Like they have mini waves on them


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 22, 2009)

they look like terraces to me, otherwise might be the wind blowing?
awesome photo


----------



## strata8 (Jul 22, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> That's cool ^^. Why do the hills in the middle look weird... Like they have mini waves on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 22, 2009)

Why does this remind me of Windows XP for some reason?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, nice job! I hope to see more artwork.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 24, 2009)

Should be the default Wallpaper for windows 7.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 24, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Why does this remind me of Windows XP for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, that's what I thought too.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 24, 2009)

wow nice :yaypc:

...

damn that smiley doesn't exist


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 26, 2009)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L Pic, realy awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. In my Opinion, only thing that could be better would be if there wouldn't be any railings on the Pic but meh...it also looks already damm nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Btw, @Windows 7 default Wallpaper: Actually, this came also in my mind. And Microsoft makes a competition, where you can send in your Pic, and the Winners one will be the official default Windows 7 Wallpaper for Switzerland. Nice, huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish i had drawing skillz or at leats computyer design skillz but i dont 
back on topic that should be used for windows 7
SEND IT IN (for that competition thingy)


----------



## strata8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Blue-K and UnseenHero: Thanks for the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice idea, but I think it's only for photos taken in Switzerland (from the photos that I've seen already)...


----------



## blooddrake (Jul 29, 2009)

WINDOWS XP is alive, run from the hill!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 4, 2009)

What a beautiful photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## anaxs (Aug 4, 2009)

awsoem pic
must be a pretty nice camera u took it with and ur a pretty good photographer


----------

